# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  La Confederación del Guadiana aprueba el volumen máximo de extracción en el Acuífero 23

## Embalses

El Diario Oficial De Castilla La Mancha ha hecho público el volumen máximo que se podrá extraer en 2009 en el Acuífero 23. Serán 200 Hm3 para usos de regadío y 30 Hm3 para abastecimiento a población, usos industriales y ganaderos. Así se aprobaba en Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana en su última reunión, conforme a lo establecido en el Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana. Desde la Comunidad de Regantes del Acuífero 23 han valorado esta aprobación como positiva porque permite a los regantes contar con cantidades fijas para su planificación, según ha señalado Araceli Olmedo, Secretaria de la Comunidad de Regantes del Acuífero 23. 

Por su parte, la CHG ha afirmado que este régimen de explotación de la Unidad Hidrogeológica de la Mancha Occidental tendrá validez para todo el 2009, aunque podrá ser modificado a lo largo del año si la evolución del acuífero experimentase sensibles modificaciones en su estado cuantitativo o cualitativo, o fuesen necesarios la protección y aseguramiento de los abastecimientos urbanos. Por último, Araceli Olmedo ha puesto de relieve que aún está pendiente la cuestión de la acumulación de recursos para poder extraer toda el agua que tengan en dotación las distintas parcelas autorizadas para regadío en un sólo pozo. Desde esta Comunidad de Regantes apuestan por la explotación individual.

http://www.radioazul.com/canalnotici...le&artid=26331

----------

